# ipod nano blows

## binaural

 *Quote:*   

> local mnt # mktunes.pl -m /mnt/ipod/
> 
> mktunes.pl 0.97 (C) Adrian Ulrich
> 
> warning: Could not write to /mnt/ipod/, iPod mounted read-only? (Read-only file system)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> local mnt # mount
> 
> /dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)
> ...

 

Can anyone tell me what's going on? I have a thin, beautiful $150 piece of crap sitting here.

There are also about a million of these in /var/log/messages:

```
FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda2)

    fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 57981)

```

I ran fsck.vfat...

----------

## NTT

On most MP3 players, there is a switch to "lock" the buttons so you can not accidentally press them while in your pocket. The switch normally acts also as a write protect switch for when the device is attached to a computer. Maybe there is also a little switch somewhere on the ipod?

Or another way to un protect the ipod? Maybe look in the manual? I dont know so much about ipod, i've never seen one "in the wild" (or outside the store display at all).

----------

## binaural

Um... I'm pretty sure that that has nothing to do with it. How would a lock button create a filesystem panic? Also, I doubt the manual has a section entitled "how to get this piece of shit to work with Gentoo."

Something is happening to VFAT, and it's probably a bad disk sector or something. Anybody else have an idea?

----------

## Drunkula

Personally I haven't tried running my Nano with Linux (hadn't seen the need yet).  I may give a shot when I get home.  Anything else at this time would be pure speculation from me!

----------

## joshuaxls

I have occassionally found that my nano gets b0rked when I use it between Windows and Linux machines... but then when I restore and format the iPod (using Apple's windows utilities), everything works. Maybe give that a try?

----------

## binaural

Yeah, I think I'm going to return this thing. I had a 3rd gen that worked beautifully but I have tried factory restore twice now, followed by independent tests with gnupod and gtkpod... then I start getting all sorts of crazy errors about how it's mounted read only (mount command), mounted case sensitive (gnupod), and unable to copy ArtworkDB (gtkpod).

fsck.vfat/dosfsck both report all sorts of disk errors--which leads me to believe that somehow it got zapped on the trip from china->alaska->indianapolis->chicago. Oh well, better luck next time.

p.s. if anyone has similar/different info about the 1GB ipod nano on gentoo i'd be pleased to compare notes.

peace

/N

----------

## DeepBass909

I just bought one last week, and it's working like a charm.

If I look at the errors, I would say the flash memory got damaged... Do you have the ability to try it on a Windows or Mac machine?

All the tools for Linux are rev-engineerd and all thou they seem to work good, you might have found a bug...

----------

